
Parable of the Broken Window - vo2maxer
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parable_of_the_broken_window
======
eigen-vector
Not to be confused with The Broken Windows Theory:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broken_windows_theory](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broken_windows_theory)

